# how do i start off



## deadendjustice (Sep 24, 2010)

i have no trains by me, i live in the suburbs outside of cleveland if i go south i run right into rural country and cleveland is really the last place i would want to go. im only 16 and i honestly feel like if im not on the road im not happy. idk how many 16 year olds can honestly say they like going to amish country. i just get a sense of freedom driving down there. any tips on how to get started with leaving and shit?


----------



## wildboy860 (Sep 24, 2010)

read and re read all of the forums on here. and after that you shjould have the knowledge to hit the road. everythibng you need to know is on here. or almost everything.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 24, 2010)

good luck man!
i was a early bloomin traveler too...
just use common sense and instincts man
youll be fine if you like the lifestyle enough


----------



## Eden (Sep 24, 2010)

What wildboy said: Read and reread everything here. Lurk and read every thread that pops up. Knowing is half the battle!


----------



## spoon (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd have to agree. I used to go on short trips all the time but just reading the stuff here I am learning a lot about long term, which is what I'm getting ready for. 
A friend of mine used to just have clothes and a balnket in his pack. Which I guess was fine because someone else in the group always had the other gear. But if you are setting out alone make sure you have gear. I'd say a good knife, can opener, a pan and a few lighters have to be on the top of the list as must have gear. Basically thats the shit you need to cook and boil water.


----------



## wildboy860 (Sep 24, 2010)

there's a gear thread on here too. that would be a great starting point if your unsureof where to start. then maybe read the hitch hiking section next.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 24, 2010)

ok.. first you get a pet monkey, train it to dance to show tunes.. then you kill it... eat it at a hobo camp fire started with the kindling from a young willow tree. 

After you consume the monkey flesh you will be endowed with the intense traveling skills of all the hobos from generations past. 

THAT is how you get started. There's no other way to make it.



<3


----------



## Mouse (Sep 24, 2010)

oh shit! I probably should have sent that in a PM. 

well, the cats outta the bag now.


----------



## wildboy860 (Sep 24, 2010)

your funny as hell mouse <3.... hahahahaha


----------



## Mouse (Sep 24, 2010)

Mouse = class clown.

I do it because deep down inside I'm insecure and want people to love me. Your laughter is fed by my tears! EVIL EVIL PEOPLE!


----------



## Monkeywrench (Sep 24, 2010)

1. Buy a medium sized Alice pack. 
2. Buy a dog that has to be tied up whenever other dogs are around and likes to bark at anything that moves. Name it something silly like "Labia" or "Choad". 
3. Get a facial tattoo. Something original, like dots, lines, or railroad tracks. Say they mean something personal to you. It's OK, they don't have to. 
4. Learn a couple Mischief Brew songs on guitar. Play them any chance you get and claim you knew them before anyone else. 
5. Constantly ask if a traveler you just met knows so-or-so and such-and-such. Don't stop. Even if it takes hours.


----------



## SparrowW (Sep 24, 2010)

You forgot about getting drunk and telling everyone how awesome you are. It builds street-cred.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Sep 24, 2010)

First your gonna need a lotta booze. The first trip is always stressful and learning to drink your nerves to sleep is a skill that will come in handy later on. Get a half gallon of cheap whiskey in a plastic bottle. Don't worry if it tastes like shit at first, you'll learn to love it. Once your good and drunk tell anybody you know what you really think about them and how they ain't worth shit. Once you burn every bridge in your hometown the road starts looking a lot nicer. Now get your ass to an on ramp or major state route. More likely than not you'll get picked up by some weirdo will tell you his or her theories on the wonders of the universe, mixed with side comments about being tweeker / junkie for the past ten years. This situation will eventually get ugly and result in rude advances and personal threats. Good thing you remembered to get drunk cause you'll swing first and think later and the next thing you know you're locked up on assault in some town / county you've only heard of in country songs. Don't panic, you'll probably be out in 30-90 days till then you'll start to think of being out on the street like visiting a luxury resort. Once out on parole, be sure to leave the state immediately. All dirty kids must have warrants. A warrant is like a sleeping bag, only housies don't have one.

Now go get another half gallon and repeat.


----------



## ayron (Sep 24, 2010)

Mouse said:


> Mouse = class clown.
> 
> I do it because deep down inside I'm insecure and want people to love me. Your laughter is fed by my tears! EVIL EVIL PEOPLE!


 hahahaha, well at least your honest 

and oh btw, if your still needing advice, just walk out the front door with as little as you can survive with, its all about the flow. just follow your heart kid, im 17 and i just started living this past christmas. just pick a mission and get sidetracked. food is everywhere, just as long as your down to eat it. but above all, just do what makes you happy, becuase theres no point being out on your own, hungry and cold and UNhappy, as long as your happy nothing really matters


----------



## Mouse (Sep 24, 2010)

Beegod Santana said:


> All dirty kids must have warrants. A warrant is like a sleeping bag, only housies don't have one.
> 
> Now go get another half gallon and repeat.



have you been following me?


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 25, 2010)

> i honestly feel like if im not on the road im not happy.





> any tips on how to get started with leaving and shit?




God damn it.


----------



## Doobie_D (Sep 25, 2010)

All dirty kids must have warrants. A warrant is like a sleeping bag said:


> This is the single most hilarious thing ive heard in WEEKS!!! Awesome


----------



## wartomods (Sep 25, 2010)

Beegod Santana said:


> First your gonna need a lotta booze. The first trip is always stressful and learning to drink your nerves to sleep is a skill that will come in handy later on. Get a half gallon of cheap whiskey in a plastic bottle. Don't worry if it tastes like shit at first, you'll learn to love it. Once your good and drunk tell anybody you know what you really think about them and how they ain't worth shit. Once you burn every bridge in your hometown the road starts looking a lot nicer. Now get your ass to an on ramp or major state route. *More likely than not you'll get picked up by some weirdo will tell you his or her theories on the wonders of the universe,* mixed with side comments about being tweeker / junkie for the past ten years. This situation will eventually get ugly and result in rude advances and personal threats. Good thing you remembered to get drunk cause you'll swing first and think later and the next thing you know you're locked up on assault in some town / county you've only heard of in country songs. Don't panic, you'll probably be out in 30-90 days till then you'll start to think of being out on the street like visiting a luxury resort. Once out on parole, be sure to leave the state immediately. All dirty kids must have warrants. A warrant is like a sleeping bag, only housies don't have one.
> 
> Now go get another half gallon and repeat.


 
sorry bro, i just like to talk a lot, i wouldnt bother you next time if only you would listen to my stories till the end.


----------

